# Driving Record (Suspension/Expiration Payment Default



## mrpogo07

Hey there,

I have a quick question about my driving record. I noticed that there are two lines that read as follows:

Suspension Payment Default Indefinite
Expiration Payment Default Rls 

I did a quick search and realized that the Suspension was because of a missed payment on a ticket and I'm guessing the Expiration was noting that I paid, but I could be wrong. I guess I'm looking for clarification because I paid the ticket a few days late but didn't receive any letter from the RMV.

The other question about these two marks on my driving record is if they are counted as Minor Traffic Violations/Surcharges against my record (be it 5 minors in 3 yrs, 7 minors in 3 yrs, 3 majors/12 minors in 5 yrs).

Just trying to get some clear and concise answers, thanks!


----------



## 94c

The bottom line is that the courts appreciate some accountability and responsibility.

Have your car towed and bring the paperwork to court as a gesture of policing yourself.


----------



## mrpogo07

This is 6 months past due (occurred in January 2009) as well and my status as a driver is "Active" which is why I am still confused. Should I go to the RMV or my local police station to straighten the issue out or is there even an issue?

Sorry for the lack of competence, I just can't find much information even through Google. With a search on Suspension Payment Default, I get more results about license suspensions than anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## mrpogo07

mtc said:


> Why didn't you ask while you were at the Registry ?


Good point, sorry I didn't explain more. The driving record I have is a cheap one I got online for $6, "Unattested" as it claims. I was planning on going to the RMV at some point this week to pickup an official copy in person and inquire about this situation but figured it wouldn't hurt to find out from some actual officers either.

That should be all of the information about what is going on, sorry again for not mentioning that earlier. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## MetrowestPD

Here's what you do: Go to your local PD with six large cheese pizzas, don't forget the sodas. Then ask them to check your driving history to see if you are all set. Don't forget to tell them I sent you.


----------



## mrpogo07

Wolfman said:


> I'm guessing your license was due for suspension when you didn't pay the ticket, then it cleared (released) when they got their money.
> 
> As far as what counts for a surcharge, call your insurance company. This isn't Massinsurance.com.


Yeah that's what I figured. The question regarding Surcharges wasn't an insurance question but rather an inquiry about these two postings counting as moving violations, but the point is moot since I found out that these two marks do not hold against me for the 5 minors over 3 yrs.

Thanks for the help


----------

